# Remington or Tikka 30-06 rifle



## deerslayr (Oct 12, 2010)

:help:Well im looking for a new deer rifle and have narrowed it down to these two.. First a remington 700 synthetic stock stainless barrel in 30-06 caliber...or second Tikka 3 + 1 30-06 Springfield synthetic stock stainless barrel. Ive heard good things about both but never shot either one. I have quotes for both between the $500-$600 range.Looking for anyones opinion who has knowledge on these guns.
Thanks for helping Jay


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tikka has an accuracy guarantee, Remington doesn't. I had a bad dealing with a new bought Remington several years back that left a bad taste in my mouth.

My hunting partner bought the Tikka T3 lite in 300WM. Impressive rifle that shoots under MOA and carries like a dream.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

2006 Tikka rifle was awarded rifle of the year in several catagories.

Check out the barrel twist rate of both guns. I know the Tikka in .308 is different than the other big players...be with with the 30.06 too.

IMHO both rifles have good actions and barrels. For a given price range i would compare the supplied trigger and stock (unless you plan to upgrade). Remington has a lot of models in the 700 line while Tikka has i think 3.

In the end i don't think you can go wrong with either........while i think for the money a savage will be out of the box set up better with a accustock and accutrigger.


----------



## musketman (Jan 22, 2009)

Both are more than adequate hunting weapons however I'd go with a Tikka personally. The Remington is a great platform action to build something on but their factory produced weapon is of questionable quality in most cases. I have a pretty good pile of Tikkas both in hunting configurations and I compete with them as well. Apples to apples it isn't even a fair comparison. Remington comes with a junky extractor that will fail on you sometime GUARANTEED and probably the worst record for out of the box accuracy of any of the major manufacturers. I cut them some slack on their triggers however as they have been wrongfully villified by an anti gun media for a condition that simply doesn't exist. The Tikka, great factory trigger, guaranteed accuracy as stated, SAKO style extractor, removable magazine. Absolutely ideal hunting weapon. Like I stated initially both will get the job accomplished but for similar $$$ I'd never take a Rem over a Tikka..... I have (3) 7mm-08 Tikkas all are 3/4" or better at 100 yds with quality ammo..


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

Tikka all the way for accuracy. I have had my Tikka 30-06 M695 i believe for about 10 years now and it shoots whatever type of bullet and weight i put into it.


----------



## deerslayr (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I really appreciate it! I just bought the tikka t3. I ended up paying $583 out the door. Thanks again jay


----------



## musketman (Jan 22, 2009)

Good move. You won't regret it.........


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Kenny Jarrett, the gunsmith in North Carolina who makes those super accurate "beanfield rifles" recently said that when he started out many years ago he almost exclusively used the Remington 700 action in his rifles. However in recent years, Remington's quality had dropped off so much that he began making his own actions. This is a man that really knows quality and accuracy.

It almost pains me to hear this because one of my first rifles back in the early 60's was a Remington 700 in 243 Win. I've had many rifles since then, but very few could match the accuracy of that early Remington 700. Perhaps one would be wise to look for 60's and 70's vintage model 700's rather than buy a new one.


----------

